# 96372: Injection



## ewwoodcock (Jan 27, 2009)

RE: 96372, which states “Physicians do not report 96372 for injections given without direct physician supervision.  To report, use 99211.  Hospital may report 96372 when the physician is not present.”  What is your organization's interpretation of "direct physician supervision"?  Does the physician have to administer the injection, be present in the exam room, or just be in the suite? Thank you!


----------



## kbarron (Jan 27, 2009)

I posted the same question a few hours ago. So far I have not had a response.


----------



## pamtienter (Jan 27, 2009)

Per CMS, direct supervision in the office setting does not mean that the physician must be present in the same room. However, the physician must be present in the office suite and immediately available to provide assistance and direction throughout the time the services are being performed.


----------



## magnolia1 (Jan 27, 2009)

That is my understanding as well. Physician present in office/ suite to provide assist, if needed.


----------



## kbarron (Jan 27, 2009)

Thanks for that clarification. The wording in CPT 2009 is a little confusing.


----------

